

Solving simple International Mathematical Olympiad problems - zkz
http://elrinconde-ex.blogspot.com/2009/07/solving-simple-international.html

======
embeddedradical
:( author brute forced them instead of showing some cool math tricks.

~~~
jacobolus
Indeed. I don’t see how this is interesting. Computers are able to do many
“dumb” computations faster than a human can figure out a clever solution:
amazing!

